# Lawn brown following cutting



## Chris_bham (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi all,

Movie here after advice. Last year my lawn got massive damage from pet urine and therefore earlier in the year had a landscaper in to put new seeds etc down and re do my garden. Anyways I got it to a point where in may /June the grass was great in my eyes. So last few weeks here in UK we have had minimal rain (a sprinkle last Saturday).

I noticed Sunday morning some areas of my grass were brown. It looks like my grass needs a drink. However, some areas still needed cutting. So isn't my mower I did that . Since this my lawn looks horrid. It's brown in many places and the lovely lush green from a few weeks ago has gone.

So I put it down to lack of water and after doing research a blunt blade. So I've ordered a new file to try and get the blade sharpened for future and last two days (early evening) uses my drip ole for about 30 mins and 20 mins each day. I won't be using it anymore this week as rain is predicted in a few days. I'm a bit worried the lush grass will never come back and I've ruined my grass.

Any advice / reassurance?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not familiar with UK growing conditions. In general grass needs around one inch of water per week and you should aim for deep, infrequent watering. However, you have young grass with small roots and it will be suspectible to drought so you may need to water more than once a week. A little bit every day is not good once the grass has established. Use empty tuna fish cans to measure how much water your sprinkler delivers in a given time. Water in early morning so the grass blades can dry off during the day. Wet blades overnight can lead to fungus. You can overseed in early fall to replace dead grass. Talk about your neighbors with nice grass and get advice from them on how they care for their grass.


----------

